# وكمان 45 ألف متنصر يا مسلمون



## alias2006 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

موتوا بغيظكم   :yaka: 

http://www.elaph.com/Politics/2005/5/61681.htm     وهذا هو الرابط


----------



## NATURAL (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام على الجميع 

     مبارك عليك الفقراء الذين دخلوا بالمال فى المسيحية فان انتفى المال انتفت مسيحيتهم و لا تخف ما اتى بالمال يضيعه المال.... 

السلام على الجميع


----------



## alias2006 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

أعطينى رابط واحد يثبت كلامك natural  مثلى ورابط محايد لا كلام من عقلك المريض و مواقعك القذرة


----------



## alias2006 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

أهذا هو الأسلام يا سيد natural 

http://arabtimes.com/osama2/doc67.html


----------



## islam-guide (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ومن غير ما ندفعلهم فلوس عشان يقولوا انهم على دين معين ثم هم لا يعلموا شيئا عنه


----------



## a moslim (16 نوفمبر 2006)

#####

حرر لقلة الادب

Fadie


----------



## ghost3310 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام على الجميع 

الاخ ألياس 
لقد أتيت بموقع يتحدث عن أعتناق 45 الف مغربي للمسيحيه 
أولاً لن يضر الاسلام شيء أذا اعتنق الف او الفان او 45 الف او مليون الديانه المسيحيه او غيرها 
ثانياً أهؤلاء كانو يعرفون شيئاً عن الاسلام أم كانو محرد مسلمين في الاوراق فقط 
ثالثاً أئعتنقو المسيحيه على أقتناع أم أعتنقوها لسبب مادي أو للأغرائات 
رابعاً أنت تعلم أن أكثر من 50 الف أمريكي يعتنقون الاسلام سنوياً وهناك أحصائتيات تقول 100الف وهناك من يقول 20 الف  وهذا في أمريكا وحدها فما باللك بأوروبا
---------------
بالنسبه للرابط الثاني الذي يتحدث عن التحرشات التي حدثت عن طريق أحد الشيوخ
هل يمكن أن نحكم على دين عن طريق أخطاء بعض الاشخاص 
ثانياً هل أنت متئكد بنسبة 100% من صحة تللك الجريده
ثالثاُ الكل يعلم ما جائت به جريدة النبأ من فضائح حول أحد القساوسه الا وهو القس برسوم فلم يقل المسلمين ان المسيحين كلهم كذللك

سلام


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

عندكم في مصر يسلم في اليوم الواحد أكثر من 80 شخص والدليل عندي 

وهو مقطع صوتي لـ البابا بتاعك وهو يقولها بفمه

اوكيه
^_^


----------



## Scofield (23 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة الظاهر انكم نسيتم حاجة مهمة جدا
الاسلام به حد للردة فكيف يخاطر المسلم و يبدل دينه
الاسلام هو الذى ابتدع فكرة القلوب المؤلفة فبلاش اسقاط التهم على الآخرين 
المسيحية لا يوجد بها حد للردة
المسيحية لا يوجد بها تصريح للقلوب المؤلفة مثل الأسلام
ولو كان كلام الشيوخ الذين يكذبون ويقولون ان المتنصرين تنصرو بسبب الأغرائات المادية
لكان الوطن العربى و الأسلامى تنصر متنسوش المعونات الامريكية و الغربية يعنى ممكن يجبروكم انكم تتنصرو و يغروكم بالاموال و أى شئ
ولكن هذه ليست المسيحية
ادعو المسلم ليسأل نفسه
ماذا لو حد الردة الاسلامى ألغى و لو يوم واحد فقط فى بلد مثل مصر
كم شخصا سيبدلون دينهم ؟


----------



## AAAAA (23 نوفمبر 2006)

يابني ده في الولايات المتحده الامريكيه بيسلم كل سنه 20000 الف واحد
الامريكان الي مش محتاجين فلوس زي المغاربه ودول افريقيا الفقيره
مش ملاحظ ان حركات التنصر دي مش بتبقى موجوده غير عند الدول الفقيره بس؟


----------



## alias2006 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

200000 الف أنت عبيط يا بنى هات دلييلك يا متخلف


----------



## alias2006 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

أنت قاعد تعدهم بنفسك ةلا ده عد شيوخك المتخلفيين اللى زيك يا معتوه


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (9 ديسمبر 2006)

alias2006 قال:


> أنت قاعد تعدهم بنفسك ةلا ده عد شيوخك المتخلفيين اللى زيك يا معتوه





ارجو اتخاذ اللازم مع العضو

ورونا  بقى  يا اداره المنتدى الحزم و الجديه اللى المنتدى فيها المفروض العضو دا يتوقف 


لما نشوف العدل بقى اللى بيأمركوا بيه دينكوا


----------



## nelle (9 ديسمبر 2006)

natural قال:


> السلام على الجميع
> 
> مبارك عليك الفقراء الذين دخلوا بالمال فى المسيحية فان انتفى المال انتفت مسيحيتهم و لا تخف ما اتى بالمال يضيعه المال....
> 
> السلام على الجميع


فعلا انك سخيف 
اولا لان الفقر ليس عيبا, 
ثانيا الزنزج يتم اسلمتهم بامريكا بالمال وبام عيني شاهدت الشيك لاحدهم
ثالتا وهو الاهم ما في دليل ملموس على كلامك بان المبشرين يدفعون اموالا كما فعل حزب الله بلبنان كل امرأه تتحجب لها مئة دولار شهرية


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ادخلى على اللينك الموجود فوق و انت تعرف الدليل يا  نيلى 

و ياريت النقاش يكون بأدب


----------



## nelle (9 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> ادخلى على اللينك الموجود فوق و انت تعرف الدليل يا  نيلى
> 
> و ياريت النقاش يكون بأدب



استاذ انا ناقشت بادب وعلقت على التعليك وليس التعليق لسبب انه تمسخر على الفقراء وهذا هو قمة قلة الادب . فياريت تبقى تميز مين اللي قليل الادب هون
تانيا روابط الدنيا كلها ما بتعنيني لاني شفت حقائق ملموسة بعيني وليس بجريدة الله يعلم مين وراها!


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (9 ديسمبر 2006)

طالما ان الجريده الله يعلم مين وراها يبقى الخبر نفسو كاذب و ولا فيه 45 الف تنصروا ولا شىء 

 و انا طلبت انو الحوار يكون بأدب عشان كلمه سخيف لا يحق لكى ان تسبيه بكلمه سخيف


و على فكره مش اسلوب للنقاش دا 

و المسلمين اللى تنصروا دول لا يمدوا بصله الى الاسلام الا كونهم مسلمين اسما فهم بعيدين كل البعد عن القران و عن تعلم الدين


----------



## nelle (10 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> طالما ان الجريده الله يعلم مين وراها يبقى الخبر نفسو كاذب و ولا فيه 45 الف تنصروا ولا شىء
> 
> و انا طلبت انو الحوار يكون بأدب عشان كلمه سخيف لا يحق لكى ان تسبيه بكلمه سخيف
> 
> ...


شو هالاضطراب الفكري هاد؟.
يا استاذ لما يكون في شخص عم بيعاير الفقراء فاقل شئ انك تفهمه انه الفقر مو عيب وتفهمو انه منطلق تفكيره خاطئ وسخيف.
ثانيا لما مسلم بيغير دينه وبصير مسيحي فتاكد تماما انو المال ما هو دافعه لانه حياته على المحك بحكم قانون المرتد عند المسلمين يعني المال ما رح ينفعه. فاذا اعتناقه للدين المسيحي قائم على الايمان المطلق بالسيد المسيح بينماالحاله غير صحيحة بالجهة المقابلة.
تالتا لما شخص بصير مسيحي بيكون صار مسيحي له شخصيا فالفائده بالخلاص تعم عليه وحده. يعني انا شو استفدت اذا فلان من الناس صار مسيحي ؟ لاشئ. 
بعدين انت تركت الفكرة الاساسية للموضوع اللي طرحتها انا بمداخلتي  ولحقت كلمة سخيف فهاد على شو بيدل؟


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (10 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا : الاخ ماكانش بيعاير الفقرا و هو ماصرحش بكدا
ثانيا: اللى بيغير دينو دا راجل فقير محتاج للمال و هو كدا كدا حياتوا على المحك 
ثالثا: زى ماقولتلك قبل كدا انهم لا يعلموا  شىء عن القران و انما هم مسلمون اسما فقط لذا من السهل اقناعهم بالتنصر 

رابعا : نحن المسلمون نؤمن ايمانا مطلقا بأن السيد المسيح نبى من عند الله  مثله كمثل ادم كمثل موسى كمثل سيدنا  عليهم جميعا افصل الصلام و السلام .

خامسا : لما شخص يصير مسيحى  فلا فائده تعم عليه ولا شىء و انما عذاب الله فى الدنيا و الاخره لانه كفر بالله  و اشرك به ما لم ينزل الله به من سلطان  

اما ما استفدتى انت  .. استفدتى دعوة لدينك و انك تسببتى بدخول شخص فى دينك الباطل اعتقادا منك ان ذلك يقربك من الله و اعتقادا منك انك تدعو لحق .

سادسا انا لم اترك الموضوع ولا شىء و انما فيه سوء ادب حصل من المدعو الياس و بعدين كلمتك دى ( سخيف )  فدى مش طريقه مناقشه 
و انا لما طلبت الالتزام بالادب كنت بطلب بشكل عام و مخصتش حد


سابعا و اخيرا 
على ايه بيدل انكوا قافلين الموضوعات الجديده افتحوا الموضوعات الجديده انا عندى اسئله و استفسارات كتيره عاوز اعرفها
بس للاسف سألت كتير عنها و محدش جاوب

اتعودنا منكم خلاص انكوا تهربوا لما متعرفوش تجاوبوا

رحمك الله يا شيخ احمد ديدات

اظن انكم مش حتنسوا الاسم دا ابدا


----------



## nelle (10 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> اولا : الاخ ماكانش بيعاير الفقرا و هو ماصرحش بكدا
> ثانيا: اللى بيغير دينو دا راجل فقير محتاج للمال و هو كدا كدا حياتوا على المحك
> ثالثا: زى ماقولتلك قبل كدا انهم لا يعلموا  شىء عن القران و انما هم مسلمون اسما فقط لذا من السهل اقناعهم بالتنصر
> 
> ...


يعني هلأ برايك انه الانسان الفقير متل الانسان اللي بينقطع راسه؟ عيب هالحكي وحرام انسانيا. 
اذا هيك فاذا اللي بيسرق مبرر سرقته لانه هو عم بدافع عن حياته لان الموت متل الفقر حسب مفهومك. لا تغلط فكر قبل ما تكتب ما حدا راكض وراك.
بعدين قصة المواضيع المغلقة انا ما الي علاقه فيها انا مالي ادمن هون.
وشغلة ديدات تبعك ما بتعنيني لانه الاسلام بحد ذاته  غير مقنع واحد متل محمد كان نسونجي وصاحب عصابات عمل حركة سياسية وحولها لدين كيف بدك ياني انا المتعلمة أؤمن فيه؟ الاسلام بعيد عن المنطق الانساني لذلك مرفوض هذا رأي .


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (10 ديسمبر 2006)

لا طبعا الانسان الفقير غير اللى بيتقطع رأسو بس هو فى بلد لا تطبق شرع الله و هو يعلم تماما انه اذا تنصر لن يقوم احد اتطبيق الحكم عليه مثل ما انتم متصورون

اما بالنسبه لافتراءاتك عن سيد البشر و حبيب الله محمد صلـــى الله عليـــه و ســـلم
فكل دى احنا لينا عليها ردود و ردود مقنعه كمان يعنى بنخاطب العقل مش زيكوا تقولولنا القلب و الروحانيات فقط

ديننا الاسلام فيه روحانيات بردو بس قائمه على اساس العقل كل شىء عندنا  عندنا به دليل مقنع 

اذا اردتى معرفه الحق فنحن نرحب بذلك اما اذا كنتى تريدين الجدال من اجل الجدال فقط  فهذا شأنك و لكنى لن اضيع وقتى

على فكره  لو انتى على حق حاولى تثبتى الكلام دا بالادله العقليه و المنطقيه و بلاش الكلام بتاع الروحانيات دا


----------



## nelle (10 ديسمبر 2006)

يا استاذ انا ما افتريت على احد انا استنتجت بناء على القرآن والاحاديث وسيرة محمد.
انما اذا كانت الروحانيات عندك ما الها قيمة فانت بهالشي تنفي وجود الله لانه الله ليس مادة بالتاكيد. الله ليس شئ كما نحن البشر لانه لو كان كذلك كان من المستحيل تواجده باكثر من مكان.  فالله موجود معك ومعي ومع جميع البشر لذلك هو ليس ماده.


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ممنوع الاسلاميات فى هذا القسم

Fadie


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (10 ديسمبر 2006)

مثلا ان قلت لكى ان الله له يد 

لا تتخيلى يد  الله شبه يد الانسان


مثال لتوضيح

يد الكرسى .... يد الباب ... يد القطه ...... يدك انتى 


اما يد الله فمختلفه تماما   و نحن لم نرها لذا لا يجوز ان نتخيل شكلهاو  انما نؤمن ان الله له يد 

بالمثل بصر الله و سمع الله و قدره الله فكل هذه الصفات ليست كصفات الانسان و انما صفات نحن لم نرها و لا نعلم كيفيتها


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (12 ديسمبر 2006)

تانى تم حذف المشاركه اللى فيها دكتور فى علم اللاهوت اسلم بالصور

طب لما المشاركه تافهه بتحذفوها ليه

عشان تعرفوا ان انتوا متكبرين


----------



## Fadie (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههه

دكتور مرة واحدة؟


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (12 ديسمبر 2006)

المشاركه كانت موجوده يا فاضل و بالصور 

انما كبركم يمنعكم من الاعتراف بالحق

طب كنت تسيبها ليه حذفتها لما هى مشاركه تافهه


و بعدين هو دا تعليقك 

كلمنى زى مابكلمك


----------



## نصر فؤاد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

يا أخ إلياس أود أن أقول لك بعض الكلمات وياريت تتفهمها بالعقل والمنطق:-

1- لأن جميع الشرائع السماوية هي منبعثة من دين واحد وهو دين التوحيد لله سبحانه وتعالى.
2- هل كان آدم (عليه الصلاة والسلام) وهو أبو البشر يهودياً أو نصرانياً.
3- هل كان إبراهيم (عليه الصلاة والسلام) وهو أبو الأنبياء يهودياً أو نصرانياً.
4- هل توجد ديانة بالفعل أسمها اليهودية.
5- هل توجد ديانة فعلاً أسمها المسيحية.
6- منذ فجر التاريخ ومعروف أن كلمة (قبطي) معناها (المصري) وليس (المسيحي) وكانت تطلق على المصريين قبل زمن (عيسى عليه السلام).
فمن أين أتت هذه التسمية لتطلق على مسيحيي مصر لاغير.
7- تقولون أنكم في الأساس أصحاب البلد (مصر) وأن المسلمون ضيوف عليكم!!
وبالقياس فإن عبدة الأصنام وبالذات عبدة الأهرامات يمكنهم أن يطالبوا بحقهم في مصر.
8- ماقولكم في حشمة المرأة :
الإنجيل : يصف مفاتن المرأة من نهود وأفخاذ وأن الزنى فيه (عادي خالص) 
             أنظر لقصة شعيب وإبنتيه - وقصة يعقوب مع إمرأة إبنه.
القرآن : يحافظ على حشمة المرأة وغض البصر.
9- هل إذا أخطأ الجزأ فإن الكل خطأ أم العكس.
هناك العديد من مشايخ المسلمين جهلة وأصبحوا مثل بني إسرائيل يبيعون كلام الله لمن معه ويرتكبون الفواحش.
هناك أيضاً بعض القساوسة والرهبان من يفعلون نفس الأفاعيل أو أشد.
وأنا قابلت مثل هؤلاء وهؤلاء عملياً وبصفة شخصية.
10- هل قال لكم عيسى عليه السلام أن تشتموا الناس وأن تسخروا من الشرائع السماوية التي هي كما تعرف روافد من نبع واحد.
وهل أمركم أن تنشروا الصور المسيئة للشرائع والأديان (كما تفعله أنت) وتتخذ من كتابنا سخرية في شعارك.
ده إنت إسمك على إسم أحد الأنبياء (إلياس) ياريت تقرأ عنه وتتعلم منه.

أخي في الإنسانية: أرجو من الله أن يهديك إلى صراطه المستقيم.
                           وأعلم (أنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا)

وأخيراً ألقي عليك تحيتي (السلام عليكم) 
نصر فؤاد​


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يزيد و يبارك و لو انه الخبر قديم 

سيتمجد اسم المسيح في كل العالم 
و من يقول انهم خضعوا للاغراءات و الاموال و بسببها دخلوا المسيحية فهي حجة المغلوب على أمره :smile02
و لسه في كتيييييييييييير متنصرين في الخفاء خوفا من حد الردة عليهم و اعرف منهم كتير 
​*


----------



## السـامرية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يزيد ويبارك
*​


----------

